# PETA Wants Vermont Blue Cross Blue Shield to Raise Premiums for Meat Eaters



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

Have you seen or heard this news story?

PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) has asked Blue Cross Blue Shield to raise health insurance premiums in Vermont for people who eat meat while lowering premiums for vegetarians.

PETA Wants Higher Insurance Premiums For Meat Eaters - Local News Story - WPTZ Plattsburgh

Is anyone else disturbed by this?

The company responded by stating that under state law, they are prohibited from adjusting premiums based upon dietary and nutrition habits.

PETA has previously asked Ben and Jerry's to make their ice cream using human breast milk instead of cow's milk.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

PETA wants a lot of things, usually whatever will get them some press. 

Ignore them as the rest of us do.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

That's about the nicest response I can think of for this group!!!!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I had a PETA sign when I was doing a lot of BBQ catering.... People Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Back when the web was new and all (1996), Oh best beloved,(Oh no, I'm channeling Kipling) the PETA.org domain was owned by a wonderful wisacre. And this wiseacre had registered the peta domain for verily People Eating Tasty Animals.

And this became one of the first cases of what became known as cybersquatting. For even though to that very day, hour and minute it was owned and used for its lawful purpose, PETA sued for ownership of what was not theirs launching a trend of frivolous law suits and proclamations.

Thanks,however to that very cyberworld, you too can view for your veryownself the original peta.org at People Eating Tasty Animals

Ant to this very day, hour minute, all wiseacres that you see, and all the ones you don't, will ignore PETA in all cases. However. to not incur the wrath of PETA, we no longer call them wiseacres, but just wise.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Surely they(PETA) realize that the human female can not possibly produce the amount of milk that a bovine female can produce. Any such effort would lead to the formation of PETH--People for the Ethical Treatment of Humans. 

Just the concept of what they proposed to Ben and Jerrys makes one wonder if anyone in the organization is capable of rational thought.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno, hormones can do wonders :bounce:


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

Just sit back and laugh. Thats what I do. They always seem to ask for the most rediculous things. Im sorry but I would rather not go get ice cream not knowing "who" it is that the milk came from. I mean its bad enough sometimes that you arent really sure where the cow that the milk is comming from, what state of living they are in and if they are diseased, but human? Blahhhh. 

But like phatch said, just sit back ignore them like the rest of us do and laugh about it. 

On the other hand, how much would they pay a human for a qt. of their breast milk......They do say that males can lactate right?! :lol:


----------



## d.c. (Nov 2, 2008)

If Ben and Jerry's WERE to use breast milk, I wonder ... would they have "milking plants" in third world countries where lactating mothers lie in stalls with milking machines hooked up to their breasts? 

What would labor activists have to say about this? Would groups like the American Federation of Labor - Congress of Industrial Organizations (ALF-CIO) or the International Labor Rights Fund have to say about the mass milking of lactating mothers? 

Can you imagine labor groups and human rights organizations protesting against the excessive stance of PETA?


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

PETA will say ANYTHING for publicity, no matter how stupid, its their model.

Whats really annoying is that its working. People talk about their latest stupidity. And while people who like to make fun of them don't think its effective, the world is FULL of stupid people who vote. Some of those idiots reading these stupid stories think, slowly of course, but think, 'well yea that makes sense, good for them!'.

There is only one reason to ever join a group like PETA. Score with easy hippie chicks in college. Even then if you do, use a fake name.


----------



## grilled (Jan 5, 2009)

PETA is sooo concerned of itself. :lol:
I'm wondering if soon they'll push to close restaurants serving meat. I have BCBS; but I think the provider will also ignore that just as most of us do. Anyway, I've gotta check for any comment. scared...:crazy:


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't understand PETA. Are they suing tigers for viciously mawling and eating deer? Will they protest sharks who eat fish? I don't understand how they can be so violently against the food chain. OK fur I understand their concerns, but not the crazed antics they stoop to.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

If you haven't caught Penn and Teller's show "Bull****" on Showtime, you should.
They did a piece on PETA, it's worth a look.
I think you can find it on youtube.


----------



## docsmith (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't forget this is the same organization that put out bogus autopsy reports about Dr. Atkins after his death and that even bigger morons in the news media didn't verify and presented to the public as fact. 

PETA has no shame, none, you can't corner them, because that would require intellectual honesty.


----------

